# 2008 Auto Trail Leisure Battery



## FOXFAM (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm a novice to the game and would like help in identifying and sourcing the 3(?) cables needed to attach a 2nd battery to the leisure battery already fitted to a 2008 Scout. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## webfoot (Jun 9, 2008)

autotrail can supply dedicated made up cables for this job. Usually there is a second loom lick up plug in the battery compartment


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Yep,Webfoot is spot on there,just had a third battery added,noticed a pick up on the loom,20 amp fused,looks simple,but I still had a techie do mine,bristling with confidence I am.
seamus.


----------

